# Presets not working



## Mr Mikw

I have just updated my LR CC to version 7. I now find that none of the Presets work either LR or User. Any ideas?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Can you be more specific? 'Not working' can mean so many things.


----------



## Mr Mikw

JohanElzenga said:


> Can you be more specific? 'Not working' can mean so many things.


I click on a LR preset or a user preset and the preset doesn't open up.


----------



## Gnits

I have seen reports of various issues with Presets after the update.
a. Sort order messed up (a big issue for people with lots of presets)
b. Some presets not converted from the old format (ie pre the latest release)
c. Some behaviour related to whether presets are stored generally or in a specific catalog.

I have not yet updated myself, so do not have direct experience of any of these.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Can you check something for me please? If you go to Help menu > System Info, what do the first two lines say? I'm particularly interested in the License line, just following a hunch.


----------



## Mr Mikw

Victoria Bampton said:


> Can you check something for me please? If you go to Help menu > System Info, what do the first two lines say? I'm particularly interested in the License line, just following a hunch.


Hi Victoria
This is what the first two lines say: 
Lightroom Classic version: 7.3 [ 1164630 ]
License: Perp


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Bingo, ok, it's this bug: Lightroom Classic 7.3: Profiles missing in Basic; ID plate shows Lightroom 6 | Photoshop Family Customer Community

Do you have a current subscription? It currently thinks you have a perpetual license for Lightroom 6.


----------



## Mr Mikw

Victoria Bampton said:


> Bingo, ok, it's this bug: Lightroom Classic 7.3: Profiles missing in Basic; ID plate shows Lightroom 6 | Photoshop Family Customer Community
> 
> Do you have a current subscription? It currently thinks you have a perpetual license for Lightroom 6.





Victoria Bampton said:


> Bingo, ok, it's this bug: Lightroom Classic 7.3: Profiles missing in Basic; ID plate shows Lightroom 6 | Photoshop Family Customer Community
> 
> Do you have a current subscription? It currently thinks you have a perpetual license for Lightroom 6.



Hi Victoria

When I purchased my new laptop 18 months ago I also bought the software for LR6, I still have the little scratch card. I have now deleted and reinstalled the software and then updated. Unfortunately, the same thing is still happening. I don’t pay for a subscription as a paid outright for the software.

I’ll have to live with it until they get around to fixing the bug. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Without a subscription, you shouldn't be able to run Lightroom Classic beyond the trial period. It's Lightroom 6 you've bought and paid for, and Lightroom 6.14 was the last update. The bug is that it let you upgrade to Classic in the first place without a subscription, not that you're now seeing this kind of weirdness, so I'm not sure just siting and waiting will work on this one.

So when you deleted and reinstalled, how did you go about reinstalling? That might be the clue to understand how it's happening. Here's the download links for Lightroom 6.0 and the last 6.14 update Download Photoshop Lightroom  but be aware that a Lightroom Classic format catalog may not open.


----------



## Mr Mikw

Hi Victoria

On digging around my laptop, I found I had installed, LR CC v7 and the original LR 6 (the one I purchased with the laptop). I have deleted LR CC and now my laptop defaults to the one I purchased and all the presets  are now working. When I open up the Creative Cloud app, it is telling me I have an up-date for LR Classic CC, which I’ll ignore. Happy days and thanks again for your assistance.

Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Great, thanks for the update Michael.


----------



## CraigCohen

I am having the same issue. I click a preset and it is displayed on the photo as a filter, but after moving my mouse away from the preset list, the filters/adjustments/masks are not applied. 
Lightroom Classic version: 7.3.1 [ 1167660 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Language setting: en


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Craig, I recognize your name from the bug report forum. So is it just presets that aren't working right? What kind of settings do these presets include? If you use the sliders/local adjustments manually, do they all show up ok on the photo? And which OS are you using?


----------



## askaber

Hi there,

Same situation here, I bought some new presets, copied them in the develop presets folder however they are invisible in LR classic cc. 
Just do not appear on the list. 

I have the same issue with presets I created on my Windows laptop, they won't convert to mac, the xmp files are in the correct folder however invisible on the list. Any advice about those two issues?
Lightroom Classic version: 7.3.1 [ 1167660 ]

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi askaber, welcome to the forum!

Have you tried importing them through the Presets panel + menu? What happens when you try?

Since you purchased these presets, you might want to ask the developer to make his presets compatible.

When you say the xmp files are in the correct folder, which folder are they in? And what's the status of the Preferences > Presets > Store presets with this catalog checkbox?


----------



## askaber

Thank you, that has worked! At least the bought presets are currently in the Users's Preset section, sadly it was impossible with mine, they are appearing as an error. :-/ All my presets are in the Develop presets folder, not store presets folder. I do not seem to have this folder? If you posted a screenshot, I should be able to locate the "store folder" you mention. Thanks once again!


----------



## askaber

Ooops assuming you meant "store presets within this catalogue" in that case I do have this folder  and yes, it was unticked but that has never been an issue?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Store presets with this catalog being unchecked is fine, I'd keep it that way. I just wondered if it was checked on one computer and not on the other. 

The ones you'd created - do they error on the other computer too?  If not, you can just copy from the other computer. There are some known issues with preset conversion, like unsupported characters in the names and stuff.


----------



## askaber

Thank you for your help. I tried for the fourth time to transfer the presets - and - this time they worked fine.


----------



## retrosight

Hi Victoria!

I'm having this issue too.. when hovering over preset it can be seen in the navigator window, but when I click on the preset nothing happens. Have tried copying settings from another image but nothing happens there either. 

Lightroom Classic version: 7.3.1 [ 1167660 ]
License: Perpetual

I have a CC license but today it asks me to sign in to Adobe every time I open Lightroom CC... Also, when I launch Lightroom CC the title graphic for Lightroom 6 appears briefly... is something not lining up right?

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yeah, it thinks you have a perpetual license instead of a subscription. When you say you have a CC license, that's a subscription you pay for monthly?  Are you signed into the CC app that runs in the menubar/systemtray?


----------



## retrosight

Thanks for your reply  Yeah, I pay monthly and downloaded Lightroom Classic CC last week through the CC app


----------



## retrosight

Prior to that I had been running Lightroom 5


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Ok, try signing out of the CC app and sign back in, ensuring that you're signing in with the right Adobe ID (you wouldn't believe how many people have more than one!)

If that doesn't do the trick, I'd uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## retrosight

You're a star  Signing in again with the same details worked and it's launching showing the Classic CC graphic! Thank you maestro!


----------



## Mr Mikw

I have just updated my LR CC to version 7. I now find that none of the Presets work either LR or User. Any ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Ah, if only every problem was fixed so easily!


----------



## legnap

Hi!

Same issue... I´m desperated... 

My version:

Lightroom Classic CC 8.0 : Monthly paid

I can´t apply any preset into the develop module... I can see the preview when I move over the presets, but I can´t apply them.

Please, help!

Thank you!



retrosight said:


> Hi Victoria!
> 
> I'm having this issue too.. when hovering over preset it can be seen in the navigator window, but when I click on the preset nothing happens. Have tried copying settings from another image but nothing happens there either.


----------

